# Self employment in Ibiza



## 2Tfruit (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello lovely people, my man and I are moving to Ibiza in March and we'd like your help please 

The story is this, I'll try to keep it brief... We're both mid 30s and we're going to Ibiza to work rather than play. We went about 6 times last year, some (not all) research has been done and we're going to set up 3 businesses. Dependent upon how they do will determine whether we'll live there indefinitely or come back to the UK during low season. We're heading out in March with a view to slowly establishing the businesses from May onwards. Whilst doing this we'll be living on our boat in San Antonio. That's it in a nutshell, brace yourself, here come the questions...

1. Once we've completed the NIE app (found and translated on here - thanks expat) is it best to take it to the Spanish Embassy or jump on a flight and hand it in at the cop shop?
2. What self employment forms will I need to complete and where can I find these?
3. What's the Spanish equivalent of professional indemnity insurance and where can I find the application?
4. As we'll be living on the boat what do I need to do in respect of residencia?
5. Can you, or do you know of anyone, that would translate our websites into Spanish?
6. How do you think it would be best to recruit 20 professional people for the season? From here in Blighty or when there?
7. What is the process for paying our employees? Is cash-in-hand an option?
8. What are the best known websites in Ibiza for marketing our products/services?

I will have missed a zillion things I'm sure so any other info you have would be very welcome please. We'll take you out on the boat and treat you to dinner if you're ever in the area too - we like new friends 

I hope you can help us, thanks sooo much, Anita & Rich x


----------

